# Help! I'm so jealous of pregnant women & mothers!



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Not quite news but a great blog from Marjon Bakker on Gateway Women (_we may not be mothers but we're here, we care, we count & we rock!_).

It looks at the 'Why Factor' and baby envy. As a fully signed up member of the baby envy brigade, I thought that it was quite interesting.

http://gateway-women.com/2014/04/22/help-im-so-jealous-of-pregnant-women-and-mothers/#comment-8897

I also like the Life isn't Fair article. With this being my mantra recently and DH not understanding it at all, I think that I shall be asking him to read this later  x


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

That was a really interesting article, thank you for posting it 😊
Quite helpful in the way that it encourages us to separate and analyse our emotions, feelings and behaviour x


----------

